# Adam Fischer Austro Hungarian Haydn Orchestra compete symphonies on YouTube



## wgordon (Apr 21, 2019)

Here is a YouTube site with all of the Haydn symphonies played by the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra conducted by Adam Fischer. The individual movements are posted not in order. Modern instruments are used.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

wgordon said:


> Here is a YouTube site with all of the Haydn symphonies played by the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra conducted by Adam Fischer.


Those recordings were originally released by Nimbus and later re-released by Brilliant Classics so they are quite cheap for those who still like cds. Here is the box on German amazon (there is probably an even bigger box with even more Haydn in it on Brilliant Cl.):

https://www.amazon.de/Symphonies-Co...s=fischer+haydn&qid=1555883065&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## Common Listener (Apr 6, 2019)

There are also reprints of the Nimbus CDs from The Musical Heritage Society which is what most or all of mine are. I think I just saw something somewhere on this site about those particular "complete-in-one" versions with the yellow covers coming from a USB stick or some other mp3 download or something like that.

Contrary to a Mozart set I mentioned on another thread, the Fischer CDs come with an explanation as to why they were recorded on modern instruments despite being generally "historically informed." It's said that the members recruited from the best Austrian and Hungarian orchestras for the AHHO natively used modern instruments and would play best that way and Fischer wanted to demonstrate the continuity of the Austro-Hungarian history and style vs. an "authentic" reset. The explanation may or may not be persuasive, but I appreciated the note.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I like Haydn about equally on modern instruments (if done right, like Colin Davis' Concertgebouw, & I like what I've heard of Dorati) vs HIP (starting to love Brüggen's Haydn). I'm getting deeper and deeper into his great body of symphonies, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to buy a full cycle yet. 

I think the next step will be Pinnock's Sturm und Drang box set. I'd get Brüggen's of the same, but it's difficult to find and expensive now, apparently.


----------

